# A new half box (15 plants) from Lehua Orchids



## silence882 (Nov 12, 2015)

So I lost my senses for a bit and started to covet some slipperless orchids - Lycastes. So I went full out and ordered a half box from Lehua of 13 Lycastinae and 2 Paphs (to convince the majority of my brain that this was a slipper purchase).

The plants all arrived in great shape with good root systems.

The whole order was $243.50 including 2-day shipping to Maryland from Hawaii. I don't understand how they can turn a profit at these prices.

I got:
Anguloa clowesii
Lycamerlycaste Satin Peach
Lycaste Athanacia
Lycaste Balliae
Lycaste Dainty
Lycaste lasioglosa
Lycaste lasioglosa var. rosea x Gratrixae
Lycaste Leilani's Pink Dust
Lycaste Leilani's Pink Hints
Lycaste Pink Passion
Lycaste Reverend Canon Mari
Lycaste schilleriana fma. rosea
Lycaste suaveolens x campbellii
Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. helenae





--Stephen


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2015)

Impressive, Stephen! Looks like you have a few about to bloom, also.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 12, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 12, 2015)

Is the Paph. callosum var. sublaeve in bud? Aren't they suppose to have 2 to 3 or 4 flowers?


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2015)

awesome haul. those should be great when they are in flower.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2015)

:rollhappy:
Addicted!


----------



## Hien (Nov 13, 2015)

silence882 said:


> So I lost my senses for a bit and started to covet some slipperless orchids - Lycastes. So I went full out and ordered a half box from Lehua of 13 Lycastinae and 2 Paphs (to convince the majority of my brain that this was a slipper purchase).
> 
> --Stephen



Yep, I understand you completely. I gave almost all my orchids away (from almost 700 down to a few dozens, counting even every seedling in compots, in fairness if one counting seedlings in compots, many of the members here probably have similar amount of plants)
Then this year, starting from the summer, I lost my senses too, every week there is a box , sometimes two or three boxes .
I think , I succumbed to the fever again after buying a few innocent orchids from the Dearborn orchid show here in February)


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 13, 2015)

good looking plants for a very reasonable price.


----------



## silence882 (Nov 13, 2015)

I forgot to mention that since I only got a half box there was a $1.50 per plant handling charge. If you buy over 30 plants that charge goes away. Lehua clearly doesn't want orders of less than 15 plants as they charge a $10 per plant handling charge. I would say the best value of my order was the Paph. helenae for $15 (plus $1.50) delivered. It has one PB growth and 3 good starts.



Bob in Albany said:


> Is the Paph. callosum var. sublaeve in bud? Aren't they suppose to have 2 to 3 or 4 flowers?



Not in bud, but it has a mature growth and several good sized starts. I got it because I have heard that callosum var. sublaeve puts a lot of growths out at a time and quickly reaches specimen size. I haven't heard of it as having more than 1 (sometimes 2) flowers per spike, but that would be a nice bonus.



SlipperFan said:


> Impressive, Stephen! Looks like you have a few about to bloom, also.



Yup, 2 of the Lycastes are spiking and so far the spikes are developing a heck of a lot faster than slipper spikes do.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 13, 2015)

That is an impressive package of plants. Looking forward to seeing those Lycaste flowers.


----------



## Gilda (Nov 20, 2015)

I order from Graham (Lehua) for our society auctions etc and he always sends great plants !!


----------

